# Painting Rifle?????



## Gunny62 (Aug 24, 2010)

So I have a Remington 700 5R.  It's stainless and I hate stainless, but it's the only configuration I could find the 5R in.  I am going to paint it with just spray paint because I don't have the money to get it coated.  I was planning on using Krylon.  I've never done this before, so I was just wondering if y'all have any ideas or cautions or input before I do it.  Any advice about anything will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks y'all! BTW...just so you can get a better visual of the gun here's a pic:


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 24, 2010)

I wouldnt be able to paint such a beautiful rifle


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tape it up.  Not sure if paint will stick to it, but I (personally) could never paint that rifle...ever.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 24, 2010)

no dont paint such a good lookin gun!!!! i have painted 4 with good results but could'nt do it to that one. no sure on long term durability on the stainless. i  would look into other options first, i think you would happier with dipping but it does cost more


----------



## skipm (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are going to paint it then I would get one of the tactical coatings.  First put a couple of coats of the recommended primer then follow up with 2 or 3 coats of the desired color.  If you have an airbrush or HVLP gun you can use LWS's DuraCoat, this is one of the "coatings" that you can have applied to your weapon.  Make sure to get the air drying type and not the bake on finish.  I have used Brownells Aluma-Hyde II on a couple of parts with good results.  This is an air dry product that comes in a rattle can, it dries to the touch like a normal spray paint but continues to harden over time, I would allow a week to ten  days after applying the final oat before reassembling  your weapon.  Good luck.


----------



## gunny542 (Aug 26, 2010)

you could dura-coat it yourself for around $30 if you want to just go with one color.  Paint that sucker, its only a gun.  
google houtsenterprises for more information about dura-coat.  you can get a sprayer from home depot   for like 7 bucks


----------



## deadend (Aug 26, 2010)

Clean it off with alcohol, grab the can and go.  If it were mine I would tape off the scope lenses and dial #'s but other than that just blast it.


----------



## Gunny62 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey thanks guys...I appreciate it. I'll post some picks after I get it done.


----------



## rasputin (Aug 27, 2010)

Waiting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Gunny62 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just to let y'all know, there is going to be a slight delay in getting it painted.  I might be swapping stocks with a guy, so I'm waiting to see if that's gonna happen before I do this...


----------



## jonsey (Aug 28, 2010)

Gunny62 said:


> Just to let y'all know, there is going to be a slight delay in getting it painted.  I might be swapping stocks with a guy, so I'm waiting to see if that's gonna happen before I do this...



I hate to tell a man his business, but there is not a better stock on the planet than the one that is on that rifle.

As far as the paint goes. Degrease it, then Krylon it.  It will wear off in some of the high use areas eventually.  You can either repaint it then or leave it.  I like a rifle that looks like it has been there and done that.


----------



## bteate (Aug 28, 2010)

what jonsey said! well put.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Aug 30, 2010)

Everyone has their own opinion on the paint or not deal. Myself I don't care for the plastic stocks but my son likes them better than the laminated which I prefer. I could get along with a painted rifle my son doesn't like the idea. I'd decide what I wanted painted and what colors and grab the Krylon. It will be much easier to get off if you decide you don't like it and much easier to touch up when it gets worn. I have seen some really nice looking paint jobs on here and some that I didn't really care for but the ones I didn't care for might have actually been the best for camo in the area those guys hunt.  

I think I would zero her in to make sure the knobs are how I need them. Then I would install flip up lens covers  and take the bi pod off then tape off the parts of the knobs that I need to be able to read. I'd paint my desired scheme then come back with some visible paint for the lines or numbers in the knobs and reinstall the bi pod and call er done.


----------



## Gunny62 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice...still waiting to see if he is gonna trade with me or not...


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 31, 2010)

If prepped properly the paint will stick just fine.  Krylon works great and is available in a wide variety of "tactical" colors.  That's what we used to paint our M40A1's when I was in the Corps.

Here's an excellent step-by-step, with pics, on painting your stick.

http://www.gunnersgear.com/graces_camo/armory_cammo.htm

AlumaHyde II from Brownell's is good stuff for a DIY ambient cure that's tougher than paint.  I've baked it before and it gets pretty darn tough when you do so.  I would imagine you might have a hard time finding an oven big enough for a 24" barreled action, though.

If you just want to paint the barreled action, bottom metal, and bolt to get rid of the silver, Duracoat is great stuff for not much $.  Not as good as KG Gun Kote, but lots cheaper.


----------



## Gunny62 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thnx cmshoot.  BTW...I'm going to trade stocks today.  Getting the B&C medalist stock (non-adjustable).


----------



## sniper13 (Sep 13, 2010)

GET IT AWAY FROM THE COUCH AND WHITE CARPET !!!!!!


----------



## Gunny62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Finished painting it tonight!  It looks awesome!  Will be posting pics ASAP.


----------



## Gunny62 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here they are:


----------



## monkeytoys (Oct 4, 2010)

it looks like you've done this before.  really nice job there.  it looks better now than it did before.


----------



## Gunny62 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks monkey


----------



## SC Hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

I said before not to paint it but man that gun looks GREAT!! Congrats on such a nice gun!


----------



## devil-dog (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks Great. Nice job! Love that rifle to.....


----------



## wareagle (Oct 6, 2010)

Care to fill us in on your process of painting it? Looks great.


----------



## Gunny62 (Oct 9, 2010)

It was actually really simple.  I did the whole thing with the bolt out of the gun.  I wiped the entire gun down with degreaser, and then taped off all the areas I didn't want painted.  I taped the numbers on the turrets and paralax adjustment knob, and then taped over the action, around the safety and around the trigger.  Also I put a little bit over a few holes here and there that I didn't want paint getting down into.  I used Camo Krylon spray paint.  I first sprayed over it with a gray primer, then a khaki base coat, and then finished it off with some OD green.  I used a pine branch to lay over it while i sprayed it with the green.  Then I let it sit, brushed all the paint dust off, peeled off the paint and she was good to go.  Fairly simple actually!


----------



## hunterboy56 (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of scope covers are those? And did you paint the gun with it assembled or disassembled?


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 25, 2011)

you need to black out the bolt.


----------



## cbrumbe1 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey i own a company that does hydrographics "camo dipping" and i can apply any pattern on your rifle etc... I also clear coat every firearm with duracoat clear pm me if your interested


----------

